# زبدة الكاكاو



## Nigella (7 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
ده اول موضوع ليا في المنتدى فمش عارفه اذا كان ده المكان الصح لسؤالي 
كنت عايزه اعرف مكان في القاهره اشتري منه زبدة الكاكاو الخام والسعر للكيلو
وشكراً


----------



## مـوبى (7 يناير 2013)

مش عارفة
يسلموا و فى انتظار جديدك


----------



## Nigella (8 يناير 2013)

مـوبى قال:


> مش عارفة
> يسلموا و فى انتظار جديدك


شكراً لردك ويا رب حد يفيدني عشان انا محتاجاها ضروري


----------



## Nigella (17 يناير 2013)

محدش عارف خالص والا مش بتتباع من الاساس؟


----------



## دعاء الكراون (23 يناير 2013)

ممكن تعمليها بنفسك وهي عباره عن لانولين وشمع العسل وفازلين طبي كلهم بنفس النسبه ويتم تسيح جميع المكونات علي حمام ميه وتضيف المكونات لبعضها وكده هيبقا اوفر عليكي اما لو عاوزه تشتريها ممكن تسئلي عنها ف شارع الجيش


----------



## Nigella (18 فبراير 2013)

دعاء الكراون قال:


> ممكن تعمليها بنفسك وهي عباره عن لانولين وشمع العسل وفازلين طبي كلهم بنفس النسبه ويتم تسيح جميع المكونات علي حمام ميه وتضيف المكونات لبعضها وكده هيبقا اوفر عليكي اما لو عاوزه تشتريها ممكن تسئلي عنها ف شارع الجيش


شكراً يا دعاء على ردك معلش لسه شايفاه حالا
بس انا اقصد زبدة الكاكاو الخام اللي بتتعمل من حبوب الكاكاو زي زبدة الشيا برضوا بتتعمل من nuts بتتزرع في غانا


----------

